# What does this tell us about Climate Change?



## mellowyellow (Jul 24, 2021)

*Ancient Roman road discovered at the bottom of Venice Lagoon*


*The road appears to have run along a sandy ridge between the northern and southern ends of the lagoon. Photo Fantina Madricardo*

_Researchers in Italy have found the remains of a Roman road and dock at the bottom of a Venetian lagoon. The pathway would have allowed people to travel to and from the ancient Roman city of Altinum, located at the north end of the lagoon.

“The Venice lagoon formed from the main sea-level rise after the last glaciation, so it's a long-term process,” Madricardo tells Live Science’s Tom Metcalfe. “We know that since Roman times—about 2,000 years—that the sea level there rose” up to eight feet.

When the road was built, sea levels were much lower, leaving the area that’s now Venice drier than it is today._


_Today, a changing climate is once again altering the landscape of the Venice area. In June, Italy’s National Environment Protection System issued a report warning of the “continual and irreversible” rise in sea levels that threatens the low-lying city. Last year, a set of controversial, inflatable floodgates saved Venice from a 4.6-foot tide that could have overwhelmed half the city, as Giuffrida reported for the Guardian at the time……

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/roman-road-found-beneath-venice-lagoon-180978262/_

So, did global warming cause the sea level to rise 8ft?  I have no idea, maybe someone does.


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 24, 2021)

Global warming, climate change has been around for centuries. The world is now so overly  populated adding dramatically to climate change. Climate change has also shifted the earths axis, there is no doubting that  NZ's climate has been affected, our long hot summers we once had  year after year, are a thing of the past. Our spring and summer weather is now intermitent.


> Glacial melting due to global warming is likely the cause of a shift in the movement of Earth’s poles that occurred in the 1990s, says a new study.
> 
> The locations of the North and South Poles are not fixed. Earth’s  spin axis – an imaginary line that passes through the North and South Poles – is always moving, due to processes scientists don’t completely understand. The way water is distributed on Earth’s surface is one factor that causes the axis, and therefore the poles, to shift.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2021)

We are destroying everything we need to survive.  We are doing it this time, not something else.


----------

